# "Steaks De SS"..video-n-pics



## surfinsapo (May 29, 2008)

> *"Steaks De SS" ....is a style of cooking the is catching on all over the U.S. I also cooked four "sweet Potatos" this same SS method. Fos another side dish I made Red beans and rice with andouille sausage. It all came out good and I will definately do it again. Many extra features inserted thoughout the film.. Enjoy Yall!!!!... *


*SSGT*

<object width="500" height="375">	<param name="allowfullscreen" value="true">	<param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always">	<param name="movie" value="http://www.vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=1085014&server=www.vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=01AAEA&fullscreen=1">	<embed src="http://www.vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=1085014&server=www.vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=01AAEA&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="500" height="375"></embed></object>


----------



## ronbeaux50 (May 29, 2008)

I'd wait in line to eat that!!


----------



## monty3777 (May 29, 2008)

Bad a** steaks, SS!


----------



## Gary in VA (May 29, 2008)

ronbeaux50 said:
			
		

> I'd wait in line to eat that!!



Screw that... I'd push people out of line to eat that!... that looks dang good man.  Bravo!


----------



## Puff1 (May 29, 2008)

Oh yeah!! Nice!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 29, 2008)

Bet that was tasty!    Ya just can't beat RED MEAT! Excellent. I do the same with taters. Good stuff.


----------



## Toby Keil (May 29, 2008)

Looks way good SS! Red beans and rice is one of my favorites, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Damar12 (May 29, 2008)

It looked great, but where were the red beans? That steak and potatoes looked awesome.


----------



## surfinsapo (May 29, 2008)

Damar12 said:
			
		

> It looked great, but where were the red beans? That steak and potatoes looked awesome.


On the 5th pics from the top you can see a red bean on the spoon. I used a bag from Louisiana fish fry brand to make them. I ate the whole thing by myself too...They were Killer.. I might try to make them from scratch someday soon... Thanks yall...


----------



## Tannehill Kid (May 29, 2008)

SS that looks mighty fine.  We have used that same red bean mix before and it is good,


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 30, 2008)

Nice work Sapo!  Where was my invite???


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 30, 2008)

Looks great SS , I'll have to catch the vid later


----------



## big dude (May 30, 2008)

Good job on the video and the food looks delicious


----------



## john a (May 30, 2008)

That's top shelf SS.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 30, 2008)

Excellent looking chow!


----------



## Toby Keil (Jun 9, 2008)

I bummed I didn't see this cook sooner, nice job on the steaks SS...cooked to perfection. Next time I do sweet taters I'm going to add a little brown sugar to the butter, i bet my kids will go crazy for em.


----------

